# Need help using Glock Mag Loader



## Bigpoppy (Oct 19, 2008)

I must be using the wrong technique but I found it easier to load my mags on the new Glock22 Gen4 I just purchased by hand not using the loader. Can anybody help. Thanx


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

All factory mag loaders are garbage.

If you don't want to be a man and would like some help then get an Uplula. :mrgreen:

Seriously though, that's what you want. :smt1099

maglula Ltd. - The world's #1 magazine loaders and unloaders !


----------



## Bigpoppy (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanx BeefyBeefo, I kinda figured that it wasn't that great as far as mag loaders go. Thanx again.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Bigpoppy said:


> I must be using the wrong technique but I found it easier to load my mags on the new Glock22 Gen4 I just purchased by hand not using the loader. Can anybody help. Thanx


I used the Glock loader for a while when I had some hand pain/strength problems. I found it worked best for me by just standing the mag on a table/shelf and pressing the mag loader down on top of it. Press the loader down until the top round is depressed far enough to start the rim of the next round under the feed lips, pull the loader up, push the round the rest of the way back under the feed lips, repeat. After some practice, you get faster.

Yfrog Video : yfrog.com/jodscn6124z

For most young-to-middle-age folks with normal hand strength and dexterity, loading by hand without a loader IS faster.

Fastest method is pre-loading 10-12 mags before leaving for the range.:mrgreen:


----------

